# Hello all



## Wicked Saw 2 Cut (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello all,

I have been out of haunting for a while. I am now thinking of getting out old props and going back to this. Hope I have info some of you can use and that I will find this site informative to me.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Hello and Welcome!


----------



## DoomBuddy (Mar 1, 2009)

welcome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

welcome aboard, cool name!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Wicked!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Where in Kansas are you?


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

Welcome to HF!


----------



## Wicked Saw 2 Cut (Jul 12, 2009)

*Thanks*

Thank you all for the welcome. I live in Wamego KS "Scarme". I will be in here a lot the next few days, got a lot of catch up reading to do. I gave up haunting for Pyro about 2003, and am easing back in to the haunt thing. Thanks again for the welcome.


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Welcome Wicked, Glad to hear your returning to haunting.


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Welcome to a fellow Kansan!


----------



## AzKittie74 (Aug 10, 2007)

WElcome to the neighborhood!


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Howdy and welcome, and love the name!!! anything with Saw in it rocks!


----------



## RoryMcGormley (Jul 12, 2009)

Wicked Saw 2 Cut said:


> I have been out of haunting for a while. I am now thinking of getting out old props and going back to this. Hope I have info some of you can use and that I will find this site informative to me.


Welcome - I just joined this chat cuz this will be my 1st Haloween to decorate. Good luck with all your props and such!


----------



## Wicked Saw 2 Cut (Jul 12, 2009)

Again "Thanks for the welcomes. Smileyface4u23, nice to know I'm not the only one out here. RoryMsCormley, good luck on your first year.
Thanks to all.


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## ScreamingScarecrow (Oct 1, 2008)

welcome to the forum and welcome back to haunting!


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome!!!!!


----------



## Dark Angel 27 (Sep 11, 2008)

greetings! welcome to the forum! :jol:


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------

